# 2005 bikes? When will they hit the LBS?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I've been looking and still seeing the 2004 models. I'm interested on the new carbon cranks on the 6/13 models. Anyone knows when they will hit the stores?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*R700 2005 is out*



WAZCO said:


> I've been looking and still seeing the 2004 models. I'm interested on the new carbon cranks on the 6/13 models. Anyone knows when they will hit the stores?



Pretty nice bike. But I'm dieing to see the new carbon cranks and 6/13's. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Dealer's in my area, Phoenix, said mid sept. So far the only thing I have seen is a R500 Fem. Should be soon.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Just talked to Cannondale and they say*



WAZCO said:


> Pretty nice bike. But I'm dieing to see the new carbon cranks and 6/13's. Has anyone seen it?


My 6/13 5000 2005 bike won't be shipped til December 13th. It was supposed to be shipped Oct. 18th. Is it common for bike company to keep delaying the shipped date?


----------

